# arrival



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

makes me wonder..


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Wonder what my address is?

Veddy nice.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That's where they went........:r nice, very nice:tu:tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

nice score brother..


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

D. Generate said:


> Wonder what my address is?


:tpd: :r very, very nice...enjoy!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Arrival looks good there.

Realy good....:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

D. Generate said:


> Wonder what my address is?
> 
> Veddy nice.


:r:r damn mind reading eh?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

that is called munitions :ss


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Are the Punch Margaritas from 1993 or 1995?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chibnkr said:


> Are the Punch Margaritas from 1993 or 1995?


would you believe 2007


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

BigVito said:


> would you believe 2007


Noooooo! LOL! You gotsta try the 1993s...outstanding little smokes!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chibnkr said:


> Noooooo! LOL! You gotsta try the 1993s...outstanding little smokes!


:r I'll trade ya. On the site I didn't see a code I was hoping for something older. I will be able to age these a couple weeks :r


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Have not had the 07's but stay away from the 02's. Far away! LOL


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Beautiful. Big difference in wrapper colour from Punch box to box huh?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Mama mia!!!!!! I have seen this variance in wrapper colors myself.... in other marca's as well.
Nice pickup!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Wowwee wow wow, very nice Perry.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

that wrapper color had me wondering. :r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking good BV. I need to get me some Ingenios.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

sweeeeet


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Twill413 said:


> Looking good BV. I need to get me some Ingenios.


tonight you get lucky :tu


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful! :tu


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

:tuvery nice pickup


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking good Perry!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

BigVito said:


> tonight you get lucky :tu


You are insane brother, you already smacked me up last night (Ashton San Cristobal, Illusione, and a BGM). I can't handle any more beatings from you. I got some goodies for you tonight though.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Very nice pick up indeed. I watched them sort cigars in the factory in Cuba. Huge difference in wrapper colors.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

nice arrival!!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy crap looks yummy! lucky guy!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

mash said:


> Beautiful. Big difference in wrapper colour from Punch box to box huh?


Does the variance affect the taste?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Does the variance affect the taste?


BTT


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Sweet score man...enjoy!

An aside: what does the brotherhood think of those Trini's?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I heard nothing but good things about them, I did not smoke one yet. that will be the first cigar I smoke after I'm healed.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Those look absolutely spectacular, nice pick up.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

OOhhh YYeeaahh! Me Likey!! I think i just spooged a little bit. :ss


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I think I can smll your credit card on fire from here! Great pick up.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r credit card is ashes :hn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Duuuuuuuude.. Those ingenios look INSANELY TASTY. Sweet holy hell.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Dan, come to the Brewers herf III and find out :r I was reading reviews on them here and nothing but positives kept being said. I don't have the BigVito power to say no:hn that is gonna be my first cigar after I heal up. :tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> is gonna be my first cigar after I heal up.


Please give us a write up about your thoughts on that smoke! Another one I was eyeing........thanks!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Costa,
You hit the lottery?

:ss

Al


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Haha, I consider my purchases "long term investments".........lol.

One of the bonuses of being a 38 year old childless bachelor....no one to answer to....


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

You can call me son if I have access to your humidor. 

Al



Costa said:


> Haha, I consider my purchases "long term investments".........lol.
> 
> One of the bonuses of being a 38 year old childless bachelor....no one to answer to....


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> You can call me son if I have access to your humidor.
> 
> Al


I have to leave my stuff to someone, and with no heir apparent, why not? :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Costa said:


> I have to leave my stuff to someone, and with no heir apparent, why not? :ss


YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!
(end of thread jack, thank you!) :chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Costa said:


> Please give us a write up about your thoughts on that smoke! Another one I was eyeing........thanks!


:r ok, but my reviews are pretty short and concise.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

BigVito said:


> :r ok, but my reviews are pretty short and concise.


Generally, those are the best kind of reviews, IMHO.

Was it good or crappy? If good - how compared to other cigars / how good really was it? Etc. Etc.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chibnkr said:


> Generally, those are the best kind of reviews, IMHO.
> 
> Was it good or crappy? If good - how compared to other cigars / how good really was it? Etc. Etc.


I agree, Hopefully you make it to the Brewers herf III since you have trouble pulling the trigger I may have a spare you can do whatever with. :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe I will make it to that Brewers herf afterall!!  Nice score Perry!! I love those PUNCH!! :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Maybe I will make it to that Brewers herf afterall!!  Nice score Perry!! I love those PUNCH!! :ss


:r Thank you Patrick, the offer is only good for local residents


----------

